# Wie funktioniert Keying?



## Allwissend (22. Mai 2005)

Wie funktioniert das, Keying?

Vielleich an einem beispiel. Ein schrank vor einem blauen hintergrund. Ich auf einem Video. Ich will den schrank in das video von mir bringen!

Danke an alle die sich daran beteiligen!


----------



## miGhtYKnuckles (22. Mai 2005)

Benutz die Foren suche dazu gibt es dutzende Themen.


----------



## rflx (23. Mai 2005)

Hey Allwissend

Eigentlich hat miGhtYKnuckles Recht! 

Aber manchmal vergisst man, dass es auch eine "Suchen" Funktion gibt. 

Hier ein Link zu Keying:

Keying Einführung 

Und hier noch ein Videotutorial (Keying Green in Adobe Premiere):

Videotutorial 
(Quicktime)

Gruss rflx


----------



## Allwissend (23. Mai 2005)

Danke. Stimmt! Werd mich mal zusammenreißen!


----------

